# UEFA cup 16-18.09



## A_Skywalker (Sep 15, 2008)

Apoel Nicosia v Schalke 04

16/09/2008 17:00 BST
  4.20 3.25 1.80 All Bets (1) 
FC Nordsjælland v Olympiakos

16/09/2008 17:00 BST
  4.50 3.40 1.70 All Bets (1) 
Hertha Berlin v St.Patricks

16/09/2008 17:00 BST
  1.15 6.50 13.00 All Bets (1) 
FK Moskva v FC Kbh.

18/09/2008 15:00 BST
  2.10 3.20 3.20 All Bets (1) 
Litex Lovech v Aston Villa

18/09/2008 15:20 BST
  4.20 3.25 1.80 All Bets (1) 
Cherno More Varna v VfB Stuttgart

18/09/2008 17:00 BST
  4.50 3.40 1.70 All Bets (1) 
Hapoel Tel Aviv v St.Etienne

18/09/2008 17:30 BST
  2.40 3.10 2.75 All Bets (1) 
Slaven v CSKA Moscow

18/09/2008 17:30 BST
  3.75 3.25 1.90 All Bets (1) 
Ostrava v Spartak Moscow

18/09/2008 17:45 BST
  3.00 3.20 2.20 All Bets (1) 
Brann v D.La Coruna

18/09/2008 18:00 BST
  3.80 3.20 1.90 All Bets (1) 
Feyenoord v Kalmar FF

18/09/2008 18:00 BST
  1.40 4.00 7.50 All Bets (1) 
Hamburger SV v Unirea Urziceni

18/09/2008 18:00 BST
  1.25 4.75 11.00 All Bets (1) 
Nancy v Motherwell

18/09/2008 18:00 BST
  1.35 4.20 8.00 All Bets (1) 
Omonia Nicosia v Manchester City

18/09/2008 18:00 BST
  4.50 3.40 1.70 All Bets (1) 
Portsmouth v Guimaraes

18/09/2008 18:00 BST
  1.50 3.75 6.00 All Bets (1) 
Wolfsburg v Rapid Bucuresti

18/09/2008 18:00 BST
  1.55 3.60 5.50 All Bets (1) 
Slavia Prague v FC Vaslui

18/09/2008 18:15 BST
  1.70 3.40 4.50 All Bets (1) 
Austria Wien v Lech Poznan

18/09/2008 18:30 BST
  1.80 3.25 4.20 All Bets (1) 
Besiktas v FC Kharkiv

18/09/2008 18:30 BST
  1.45 3.75 7.00 All Bets (1) 
Zilina v Levski Sofia

18/09/2008 18:30 BST
  2.10 3.20 3.20 All Bets (1) 
NEC Nijmegen v Dinamo Bucuresti

18/09/2008 18:45 BST
  2.00 3.20 3.50 All Bets (1) 
Poli Timisoara v Partizan Belgrad

18/09/2008 18:45 BST
  2.50 3.15 2.60 All Bets (1) 
Bellinzona v Galatasaray

18/09/2008 19:00 BST
  4.20 3.25 1.80 All Bets (1) 
Kayserispor v Paris SG

18/09/2008 19:00 BST
  2.40 3.20 2.70 All Bets (1) 
Young Boys v Club Bruges

18/09/2008 19:00 BST
  2.25 3.20 2.90 All Bets (1) 
Santander v Honka

18/09/2008 19:30 BST
  1.20 5.50 12.00 All Bets (1) 
AC Milan v FC Zurich

18/09/2008 19:45 BST
  1.15 6.00 15.00 All Bets (1) 
Bor. Dortmund v Udinese

18/09/2008 19:45 BST
  2.00 3.20 3.50 All Bets (1) 
Brøndby IF v Rosenborg

18/09/2008 19:45 BST
  2.10 3.20 3.20 All Bets (1) 
Din. Zagreb v Sparta Prague

18/09/2008 19:45 BST
  2.10 3.20 3.20 All Bets (1) 
Sampdoria v Kaunas

18/09/2008 19:45 BST
  1.25 5.00 10.00 All Bets (1) 
Sevilla v Salzburg

18/09/2008 19:45 BST
  1.222 5.25 11.00 All Bets (1) 
Rennes v Twente

18/09/2008 19:50 BST
  1.65 3.40 5.00 All Bets (1) 
Borac C. v Ajax

18/09/2008 20:00 BST
  4.20 3.40 1.75 All Bets (1) 
SSC Napoli v Benfica

18/09/2008 20:00 BST
  2.00 3.10 3.60 All Bets (1) 
Everton v St.Liege

18/09/2008 20:05 BST
  1.65 3.40 5.00 All Bets (1) 
Tottenham v Wisla Krakow

18/09/2008 20:10 BST
  1.30 4.50 9.00 All Bets (1) 
Braga v Artmedia Petrzalka

18/09/2008 20:30 BST
  1.50 3.60 6.50 All Bets (1) 
Maritimo v Valencia

18/09/2008 21:00 BST
  3.75 3.25 1.90 All Bets (1) 
Setubal v Heerenveen

18/09/2008 21:00 BST
  2.10 3.20 3.20 All Bets (1)


----------

